
Why Everyone in the U.S. Who Counts Wants Julian Assange Dead - Fjolsvith
https://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2019/05/why-everyone-in-the-u-s-who-counts-wants-julian-assange-dead.html
======
nutcracker46
Hey, Yves Smith... The chopper crews were correct: don't take your kids to
war. War is not about fairness, but about killing. If that is distasteful,
then consider making a greater effort to avoid armed conflict, including
insurgency and terrorism.

